# Finishing Polyester Resin



## Wright (May 24, 2012)

What is the best way to finish a PR blank from sanding to polishing. Thanks


----------



## longbeard (May 24, 2012)

I wet sand with MM thru all the grits then use novus #3 & #2.
Look like glass when your done.
Also, be sure to sand length wise of your blank with the lathe off and then wipe the blank with a paper towel before goin to the next grit.


----------



## ashaw (May 24, 2012)

Final step buffing wheel.  The customers at pen show use 10x loop.  If they see any scratches  they pass on the pen.  Make sure do not build any heat while sanding.  I sand around 1300 rpm.


----------



## bruce119 (May 24, 2012)

I just wet sand through the micro micro mesh. Then finish up with Novus 2 (I don't use 3 I think it is too aggressive) keep the Novus 2 wet and watch the heat if it gets too hot you can scorch it. Then I will use Novus 1 that is just basically a cleaner anitstatic to finish off with. Should finish up like glass.
.


----------



## Wright (May 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the info on how to finish PR. Where can I purchase Novus?


----------



## bruce119 (May 24, 2012)

Wright said:


> Thanks so much for all the info on how to finish PR. Where can I purchase Novus?


 
If you have a Harley Davidson cycle shop near you they have it and that would be the cheapest.
.


----------



## Wright (May 25, 2012)

Thanks all so much. I just got set up to make my own resin blanks and needed to know how to finish them. I'll be using 3/4 pvc for the mold. Is it best to use the Woodchuck to turn the blanks or HHS? I have a bowl gouge and a Crown 3/4 ruffing tool. Just got the woodchuck.


----------



## jasontg99 (May 25, 2012)

You can also find Novus products here: Indy~Pen~Dance :: Turning Supplies

Jason


----------



## swanny70 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry to jump in mid-stream....I'm new to pen making and I use CA glue to finish my wood pens.  If I do acrylic or PR do I need to put a finish on them or just sand them to MM12000?


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 12, 2012)

just sand and MM. A lil plastic polish wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## reiddog1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just sand and mm or buff PR.  If you are finishing WW blanks or using decals, then you need to CA over it.  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## yorkie (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's a tip with poly-resin, works on acrylic and alumilite too.

Get a piece of cotton t-shirt material and, once you've finished all the polishing, hold it firmly against the material as it spins at high speed and, after a few seconds you will see another level of shine pop!

Don't hold it too firm or it will burn.


----------



## swanny70 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks you guy!  Alot of help.  I will sand to mm12000 and then use Novus #1 & 2.  Tonight I will try the cotton t-shirt.


----------

